# YouTube Video on how to apply metallic foil to furniture - Video 1



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

As promised here is video 1 of 2 videos on how to prep and apply metallic foil to furniture using oil based paint as a size. This is a no brainer for you guys and the 2nd video is loading into YouTube right now and I will post it as soon as it uploads. This will give you the basics of what I do to do a quick (30 minute) finish to a side table. There will be 3 more videos following this when I have time to make it which will go over doing the table top, glazing and the use of single use stencils to inlay a design.

Have fun!!!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is the 2nd video


----------

